# Zebralight Summary



## nzbazza (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's what what I've put together regarding the Zebralight H50 1AA headlamp. All information taken from posts to CPF.

*Zebralight Threads*
Zebralight Discussion
Zebralight Summary
Zebralight Impressions and Reviews
Zebralight H50-Q5 Pre-Order List
*Zebralight Reviews*
Gunga's Initial Impressions















​*Zebralight H50 with GID bracket*​

​*Zebralight H50 Prototype





CAD Image with pocket clip

**Make/Model:** Zebralight H50 1AA Headlamp*
*H50-P4:* Standard Model with P4 bin Cree XRE LED.
*H50-Q5:* Limited Edition with Q5 bin Cree XRE LED. Production run limited to 90.
*Cost:*
*H50-P4:* US$39 + pp.
*H50-Q5:* US$49 + $5 pp.
*Ordering:*
Direct from Zebralight's website zebralight.com. From other dealers later. May be a sub-forum over at CPFMarketPlace later.
There is no pre-order list for the H50-P4.
A H50-Q5 pre-order list is here. List is now fully subscribed. (Update 8/9/07: those on Q5 pre-order list should have received a PM giving paypal details.)
*Shipping:*
George @ Zebralight is said the H50 can be ordered and shipped from next week (first week of September). Message Link
*LED:*
*H50-P4:* 1 off P4-WC bin Cree 7090 X-RE. (For first batch anyway)
*H50-Q5:* 1 off Q5-WG bin Cree 7090 X-RE.
Q5 bin: 107-114 lumens at 350mA
P4 bin: 80.6-87.4 lumens at 350mA
Q5 bin produces an average 32% more lumens than P4 bin (best 41.4%, worst 22.4%)
*Batteries:*
1 off 1.2-1.5V AA, Alkaline, NiMH rechargeable, Li-Fe (Energiser Lithium L91).
Li-Ion (14500) are not supported.
*Circuitry:*
All levels output regulated (boost voltage/current regulated). No PWM.
Circuit is optimised for single cell (1.5V) operation.
The circuit can take up to 4.2V but is NOT supported due to heat buildup.
The circuit won't start below 1.1v. However, if the circuit is already on (>= 1.1v), it will work down to 0.9v.
If the light is turned off for more than 5.6 seconds, the light level resets to low.
*Performance:** H50-P4*
*Low:* 2.6 lm for 85 hr
*Med:* 13.0 lm for 19 hr
*High:* 65.0 lm for 2.5 hr
Runtimes performed using a H50-P4 model and a Sanyo 2700 mAh nimh battery
*Performance:** H50-Q5*
*Low:* 3.4 lm for 85 hr
*Med:* 17.2 lm for 19 hr
*High:* 85.8 lm for 2.5 hr
Output levels calculated from H50-P4 data x 1.32.
*Beam Type:*
Flood, 120 deg spread.
 Small TIR lens used. Most of the Cree rings subdued with the TIR.
The optic in the ZebraLight H50 does not do ANY collimation. It's designed to bring back as much as possible the original bare LED beam pattern, which is altered a bit since the LED is now recessed in the aluminum case.
*Length:*
66 mm
*Diameter:*
18.3 mm
*Form Factor:*
Cylindrical
*Weight:*
17g without battery or headband.
75g total weight, allowing 28g for NiMH battery and 30g for headband.
*Material:*
6061 aluminium body, Hard Anodised III (HAIII)
Hardened Lexan polycarbonate lens dome.
*Water Resistance:*
IPX6 (TBC)
*Switch:*
Twisty tailcap. Tailcap removable to replace battery.
Off, Lo, Off, Med, Off, Hi.
It will be difficult to operate with one hand.
*Headband:*
The headlamp is mounted using a silicon bracket, filled with GID powder, to the elastic headband.
Headlamp easily detached from bracket to use handheld.
The emitter is off center about 27.6mm.
*Light Angle:*
Headlamp rotates within bracket to adjust light angle.
*Other Models:*
Planned Zebralight headlamp models:
H20 – CR2 (15*2*66)
H30 – CR123 (17*3*35)
H40 – AAA (10*4*40)
H50 – AA (14*5*00)
H60 – Li–Ion (18*6*50)

After releasing the H50, Zebralight will consider manufacturing H30, H20, H60, and maybe H40.
The red LED or filter support will be in the Hx1 series. (Will not be released in 2007).
Release dates for these models are undecided.
*Modding:*
The head is not accessible for any mods. It's sealed with heat conductive epoxy. Head bonded to battery tube.
*Accessories:*
Pocket clip, Anti-glare device for glasses. Two extra GID silicon brackets, one with a neck lanyard.
*Warranty:*
1 year warranty against defects in workmanship and materials, provided that the product remains unmodified and is operated under normal and proper conditions.
Shipping addresses in the U.S. and China for returns and warranty services.
*Competitors:*
Fenix are producing a Cree headlamp. Due end 2007/early 2008.
*Beamshots:




*
H50 hanging about 16cm (6 inch) from a projection screen. Higher light level in the center is in part caused by the closer distance between the light source and the screen in the center. There are still some artifacts from the square die LED on the projection screen (or white walls).





The beam is about 120 degree wide. You can see from this picture that the center area is not much brighter than the rest.









taken with a 42mm (28mm*1.5) lens. the light beam is much wider than what my camera can handle.





The hallway picture was taken with a long exposure time of 15 seconds at F8, ISO 640. The headlamp was set to High with some 83 torch lumens out of the front (or the side in the case of the H50).

*Humour:*
Shakeylegs put together these lyrics as an ode the Zebralight. All together now...
To the tune of Money for Nothin’:

I want my, I want my ZebraLight
I want my, I want my ZebraLight

Now look at them yo-yo's, that's no way to do it
They’re wearin’ headlamps big as ATV’s
That ain't workin', here’s the way to do it
Lumens weigh nothin', ZebraLight’s for me

Now this is workin', here's the way you do it
Lemme tell ya, ZebraLight ain't dumb
Got to get my Zebra its a little twister
Want to twist that Zebra with my thumb

I want to install lithium batteries
Flood a campsite, deliberately
We got to end this, procrastination
We got to move these little beauties

I know you really really really want to ship me
My little Zebra, its only fair 
That mythic Zebra with the steel clip and the headband
Oh George please show me it ain’t vaporware

I want to install lithium batteries
Flood a campsite, deliberately
We got to end this, procrastination
We got to move these little beauties:naughty:


----------



## yellow (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot, have not even noticed the pic till now.

not too sure on the beam without any focusing, will there (possibly) be a model with a floody reflector (15-20 deg.)?


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you very much for putting this together, nzbazza. This is probably the first headlamp that I've ever been excited about.


----------



## jtice (Jul 11, 2007)

That is quite nice,
I like the simple small design.
Would make an excellent backup headlamp, and be great for reading etc.
Bet you dont even notice it on your head.

~John


----------



## greenLED (Jul 11, 2007)

I still think the beam is gonna be off-center once you put that light on your head.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 11, 2007)

Where can I buy this? I cannot seem to find any link to an online site where I can get this light. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 11, 2007)

It hasn't been released yet. Zebra Lighting is shooting for the end of the month.


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 11, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> This is probably the first headlamp that I've ever been excited about.



Same here. It's the closest to my idea of the prefect headlamp so far.


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 14, 2007)

greenLED said:


> I still think the beam is gonna be off-center once you put that light on your head.



i seriously doubt it... as long as its pointing in the same direction as your head... the few inches off center isn't going to make a difference...

try it... take a SMALL flood flashlight... put it above one of your eyes (not in the center, but straight ahead) its still illuminating your target... the biggest problem MIGHT be seen when reading a map/book (really close work) on a low level...

Looking forward to it!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 14, 2007)

jar3ds said:


> i seriously doubt it... as long as its pointing in the same direction as your head... the few inches off center isn't going to make a difference...
> 
> try it... take a SMALL flood flashlight... put it above one of your eyes (not in the center, but straight ahead) its still illuminating your target... the biggest problem MIGHT be seen when reading a map/book (really close work) on a low level...
> 
> Looking forward to it!


 
I don't think it will matter either. I used my Nite Ize headband along with my Fenix P2D and the fact that the beam was on the side of my head wasn't really that noticable. It still was lighting up what was in front of me quite well, and it is way more off center than the Zebralight is going to be.


----------



## RCatR (Jul 14, 2007)

Any chance for a non-potted version for us modders?


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 14, 2007)

Great !!!!
Finally a usefuk headlamp with a flood beam and small size on CR123 (soon)  
Simply cool.

The pure beam of a Cree XR-E is very useful indoors and close range in total darkness. For those interested you can read the "Mule" threads in McGizmo's forum ... it is a flashlight with a pure Cree beam. 

bernie


----------



## ZebraLight (Jul 14, 2007)

RCatR said:


> Any chance for a non-potted version for us modders?


 
Sorry, we have to have the head assembly potted because of space constrain and the way we 'squeeze' the circuit board into it.


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 16, 2007)

Have added warranty information supplied by Zebralight


----------



## DanCP (Jul 16, 2007)

I've heard that the Lumapower LM303 has a floody lamp. Is that incorrect?


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 18, 2007)

I've added the LED bin information to the summary. WC looks like a neutral to cool-white along the BBR line, according to the binning d/s from Cree.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 19, 2007)

If this light hasn't been beta tested yet, I vote for that job to go to nzbazza. Again: :twothumbs


----------



## nzbazza (Jul 31, 2007)

Just updated the release date: its now estimated at late August.


----------



## Martin (Jul 31, 2007)

If someone just made a universal plug-on mirror that directs the light 90deg sideways and somewhat diffuses it for close-range operation, many small lights could be turned into zebras.


----------



## nzbazza (Aug 12, 2007)

new info on the Q5 limited edition now included. Enjoy!


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 13, 2007)

George has opened an official Q5 Zebralight sign-up thread here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172043

You may already be listed if you have previously expressed interest in the other Zebralight thread. 

90 Q5 special editions slated to be produced.


----------



## nzbazza (Aug 15, 2007)

Added CAD image showing the pocket clip.


----------



## paulr (Aug 19, 2007)

I gotta say that clip with the silicone thingie looks unnecessarily bulky and clumsy. I'd say just stick with a CMG/Minimag style slide-on clip made from springy metal.


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 20, 2007)

paulr said:


> I gotta say that clip with the silicone thingie looks unnecessarily bulky and clumsy. I'd say just stick with a CMG/Minimag style slide-on clip made from springy metal.




I suspect it's that way to prevent heat from being transferred from the body, to the clip, then to your forehead


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 20, 2007)

paulr said:


> I gotta say that clip with the silicone thingie looks unnecessarily bulky and clumsy. I'd say just stick with a CMG/Minimag style slide-on clip made from springy metal.


+1. Just another thing to keep track of or lose. Either have it attached to the body or make it removable by having it slip on at the battery tube junction. 

I really like this little light, I wish there were a few more available so I could get on the list.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 20, 2007)

There will be plenty available - the list was just for a special limited run Q5 edition.


----------



## Grubbster (Aug 20, 2007)

sysadmn said:


> I suspect it's that way to prevent heat from being transferred from the body, to the clip, then to your forehead


I don't think it is meant to be used when the light is used as a headlight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Solstice (Aug 21, 2007)

I haven't been around for a while and just found the threads regarding this light. paulr- you must be happy  I know you've been lobbying for a decent 1AA headlamp for some time, and this looks to be above and beyond. Regarding availablility- shakeylegs, do you have a link to the manufacturer's site? It seems that I've long missed the preorder.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 21, 2007)

George mentioned that the site was being developed. Perhaps he can give us an update. No word as yet on purchase details.

OH, George, might you be able to post some beamshots? :kiss:


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 21, 2007)

Solstice said:


> I haven't been around for a while and just found the threads regarding this light. paulr- you must be happy  I know you've been lobbying for a decent 1AA headlamp for some time, and this looks to be above and beyond. Regarding availablility- shakeylegs, do you have a link to the manufacturer's site? It seems that I've long missed the preorder.


 
We are still developing the ZebraLight.com, which will be used as a information and shopping site.

Regarding the availability, we'll have plenty of H50-P4s, the preorder is for the Q5 version.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 21, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> George mentioned that the site was being developed. Perhaps he can give us an update. No word as yet on purchase details.
> 
> OH, George, might you be able to post some beamshots? :kiss:


 
I will post some beamshots tomorrow morning Shanghai time. I have three beamshots already (one white wall, one showing beam angle, and another one showing lighting over a magazine). I'll take some outdoor pictures tonight.


----------



## gunga (Aug 21, 2007)

HI George, I will be in Shanghai, Aug 30th-31st, maybe I can pick mine up (Q5)

:naughty:


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 21, 2007)

gunga said:


> HI George, I will be in Shanghai, Aug 30th-31st, maybe I can pick mine up (Q5)
> 
> :naughty:


 
Sure we can arrange that.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 21, 2007)

Beamshots:

with H50 hanging about 16cm (6 inch) from a projection screen. Higher light level in the center is in part caused by the closer distance between the light source and the screen in the center. There are still some artifacts from the square die LED on the projection screen (or white walls).







The beam is about 120 degree wide. You can see from this picture that the center area is not much brighter than the rest.











taken with a 42mm (28mm*1.5) lens. the light beam is much wider than what my camera can handle.


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome pics! I'm even more excited now! Any word on when they are going to ship?


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks George,
Very nice!
paypal, start your engine


----------



## gunga (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, you lit that hallway with the Zebralight?

Really?


Cool....


----------



## Moe (Aug 22, 2007)

This light looks so great!


----------



## nzbazza (Aug 22, 2007)

Added Zebralight beamshots. Looks fantastic!

@George: Keep up the good work!


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 22, 2007)

I am amazed :wow:. I don't see any very noticable artifacts on the white wall, it's much better than many other flashlights/headlamps - it's perfect for me.
The last picture with the hallway - that's unbelievable, didn't you use the flash on your camera? 
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Daniel,
Zebra looks great doesn't it? Good enough to navigate the Tatry and the Sierra.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 22, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> Hi Daniel,
> Zebra looks great doesn't it? Good enough to navigate the Tatry and the Sierra.


Hi :wave:, yes it seems to be a perfect headlamp for our needs - I can't wait to take it to the woods with me. 
I was just thinking about a small trip in the Tatry mountains, I have to ask friends if someone is willing to come with me .


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 22, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> I am amazed :wow:. I don't see any very noticable artifacts on the white wall, it's much better than many other flashlights/headlamps - it's perfect for me.
> The last picture with the hallway - that's unbelievable, didn't you use the flash on your camera?
> Thanks for doing this.


 
Some artifacts are still there, but we did managed to subdued most of the Cree rings with the lens (or a TIR, technically speaking). 

The hallway picture was taken with a long exposure time of 15 seconds at F8, ISO 640. The headlamp was set to High with some 83 torch lumens out of the front (or the side in the case of the H50).


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 22, 2007)

Any news on the shipping date? Are you only waiting for the clip?


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 22, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Any news on the shipping date? Are you only waiting for the clip?


 
The clip and some packaging stuff. But only the clip is what we are not sure about. The rest should be ready by then. We may ship the lights without the clip and mail the clip later.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd sure like to add this light to my stable of headlamps!

Will it be available at a variety of retailers (REI?) or just through the manufacturer?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 22, 2007)

If the clip is going to delay the shipping for more than 2-3 weeks, then I think I would take the headlamp without the clip and you can ship it later. That's difficult to decide. The clip is a good idea and makes the headlamp more versatile.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 22, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'd sure like to add this light to my stable of headlamps!
> 
> Will it be available at a variety of retailers (REI?) or just through the manufacturer?



I think George has mentioned that they would prefer to handle sales through their upcoming website.

Daniel, I wanted to hike the Tatry with you but I've missed my train connection.
BTW, did you hear about that strange storm in northern Poland?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 22, 2007)

Steve, don't worry about the missed train , I stayed at home today anyway. It's getting dark now (20:00), I think I'll take one light and make a short walk to the near forest .
I read in the newspaper about the storm - 3 people killed and 10 missing, such strong storms are not common here.
I am sure we will meet one day, the world is small . 


Now on-topic - I must buy some Eneloops for the Zebralight ASAP .


----------



## Lux Luthor (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice beamshots!!! Thanks.


From the first post on this thread:

"*Beam Type:* Flood, no reflector or optics used."



ZebraLight said:


> ...Some artifacts are still there, but we did managed to subdued most of the Cree rings with the lens (or a TIR, technically speaking)...



By TIR, I assume you mean total internal reflection (i.e. optic). So you have a small optic on there then? It's impossible to tell from the pic.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 22, 2007)

Lux Luthor said:


> Nice beamshots!!! Thanks.
> 
> From the first post on this thread:
> 
> ...


 

I must say that the ealier statement about "no optics used" is not correct. Our ealier prototype lens didn't do a good job at smoothing out artifacts and we later redesigned (software simulated and prototyped) the lens. The lens is small, but it modifies (by reflection and refraction) the optical charactors of the beam from a bare LED, similar to what others (e.g. earlier INOVAs) are trying to achieve with their TIR systems. That said, we'd still prefer to call it simply a lens.


----------



## gunga (Aug 22, 2007)

Can the light be operated with one hand, or are the threads and o-ring too stiff to allow this while the light is on one's head?


----------



## Archangel (Aug 22, 2007)

That's awesome that it uses - as i understand it - a wide-angle optic.


----------



## ZebraLight (Aug 22, 2007)

gunga said:


> Can the light be operated with one hand, or are the threads and o-ring too stiff to allow this while the light is on one's head?


 
It will be difficult to operate with one hand.


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 23, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> It will be difficult to operate with one hand.


zebra... thanks for all your honesty... honesty is going to keep your business successful...

i am VERY impressed with the photos you have posted... i am very excited for your headlamps!

personally... i just got to have Lithium Ion as an option for my headlamps... i run a single 10440 in an EOS w/ a SSC P4 and i just can't go back to using old battery chemistries...


----------



## Hans (Aug 23, 2007)

jar3ds said:


> personally... i just got to have Lithium Ion as an option for my headlamps... i run a single 10440 in an EOS w/ a SSC P4 and i just can't go back to using old battery chemistries...



Now that there are NiMH rechargeables with *very* low self-discharge I don't see any real reason to use Li-Ion for a headlamp. Much safer chemistry than Li-Ion without any of the problems that put so many people off NiMHs.

Hans


----------



## nzbazza (Aug 23, 2007)

jar3ds said:


> zebra... thanks for all your honesty... honesty is going to keep your business successful...




I Agree! When you look at the 1st post of this thread at all the info that Zebralight (Cheers George!) has given and their general willingness to listen and engage with their potential customers through this forum they deserve sucess. I for one will be doing my bit.


----------



## Daekar (Aug 24, 2007)

Do you have a mailing list for when these are going to be released? I'm going on a motorcycle camping trip in Florida this Christmas and I'm going to want to buy at least two of these things, maybe 4. I definitely don't want to miss out!

EDIT: I'd be in for either an 18650 version or CR123a version too... I love 18650s....


----------



## DM51 (Sep 1, 2007)

nzbazza, many thanks for all your work on this thread - your continuous updating of post #1 has made it an extremely useful reference.


----------



## crislight01 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hans said:


> Now that there are NiMH rechargeables with *very* low self-discharge I don't see any real reason to use Li-Ion for a headlamp. Much safer chemistry than Li-Ion without any of the problems that put so many people off NiMHs.
> 
> Hans


I agree, Li-ion are a pain in the ***, and they get F**ed due to aging regardless cycles. They are usefull when it comes to big batts like 11 Ah ones.


----------



## gunga (Sep 2, 2007)

Just letting you guys know, I got my hands on the first ever Zebralight Q5! I will have very limited internet access for a while, but when I'm back early october, I will have a complete review after 1 month of testing.

Please note, I had a chance to meet George of Zebra. A fine fellow who really pays attention to details. I can't give a real review at the moment, but will say that the light is very well constructed with a lot of thought going into every detail. I look forward to future Zebralight offerings!


Thanks again George!

:twothumbs

Review pending: Early October (although I'm sure many of you will be receiving your lights and submitting review before then).

:naughty:


----------



## crislight01 (Sep 2, 2007)

gunga said:


> I will have a complete review *after 1 month of testing*.


that's good, thank you.


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 2, 2007)

Gunga,
Congratulations! Hope ZebraLight is everything we've hoped for and look forward to your review. And I have to agree that every interaction with George has been positive. He's a real gentleman and ZebraLight should go places if he is any indication of the crew.
If you are still around, can you give a brief impression of beam quality - flood vs throw? 
Thanks


----------



## Xygen (Sep 3, 2007)

gunga said:


> Wow, you lit that hallway with the Zebralight?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



What you see is the light the camera captured after 15 seconds and ISO640!!!
I don't think that's how it really looked like...


----------



## paulr (Sep 3, 2007)

Li ion cells explode and I absolutely don't want one strapped to my forehead if that happens. NiMH for me, thanks.

Also I vote for no optics. If the Zebralight comes with an optic, can it be removed and replaced with plain glass? I just got a Mule PD and I absolutely love its beam, just a huge wide flood with no hotspot at all, I mean none, just "walk into the light". It is beautiful. LED's are efficient enough now that unless you need to light up something far away (not the usual case with a headlamp), there's not any more need for reflectors or optics. Mmmmm.


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 3, 2007)

paulr said:


> Li ion cells explode and I absolutely don't want one strapped to my forehead if that happens. NiMH for me, thanks.
> 
> Also I vote for no optics. If the Zebralight comes with an optic, can it be removed and replaced with plain glass? I just got a Mule PD and I absolutely love its beam, just a huge wide flood with no hotspot at all, I mean none, just "walk into the light". It is beautiful. LED's are efficient enough now that unless you need to light up something far away (not the usual case with a headlamp), there's not any more need for reflectors or optics. Mmmmm.


 
The optic in the ZebraLight H50 does not do ANY collimation. It's designed to bring back as much as possible the original bare LED beam pattern, which is altered a bit since the LED is now recessed in the aluminum case.


----------



## nzbazza (Sep 3, 2007)

gunga said:


> Just letting you guys know, I got my hands on the first ever Zebralight Q5!



I'm :sick2: with envy. Enjoy your "extended field testing"!


----------



## Patriot (Sep 3, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> The optic in the ZebraLight H50 does not do ANY collimation. It's designed to bring back as much as possible the original bare LED beam pattern, which is altered a bit since the LED is now recessed in the aluminum case.


 
Oh, ok....you're saying that the beam would be more narrow if it weren't for the optic since the LED is resessed....?


----------



## Burgess (Sep 4, 2007)

Gotta' get one of these !


Soon as i read some reviews.



But it hasta' be the Q5 model for me. :devil:


_


----------



## greenstuffs (Sep 4, 2007)

when r these coming out?


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 4, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Oh, ok....you're saying that the beam would be more narrow if it weren't for the optic since the LED is resessed....?


 
Yes


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 4, 2007)

greenstuffs said:


> when r these coming out?


 
In a few days.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 4, 2007)

Zebralight, I'm going to be away for ~10 days starting Friday Sept 7, so if the launch happens in my absence, please don't take my silence as a change of heart. Please keep me firmly on the list and I will deal with any payment required asap when I return.


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news that the ZebraLight H50-Q5 is now ready. Thank you George!

When and where will the production version of the ZebraLight H50 be available? I was able to access you homepage this morning but site is still under construction.


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 8, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> Great news that the ZebraLight H50-Q5 is now ready. Thank you George!
> 
> When and where will the production version of the ZebraLight H50 be available? I was able to access you homepage this morning but site is still under construction.


 
The production version of the H50-P4 is available now, in large quantity. We don't know when the next batch of the CREE Q5 LEDs will be available.


----------



## weedle256 (Sep 8, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> The production version of the H50-P4 is available now, in large quantity. We don't know when the next batch of the CREE Q5 LEDs will be available.


 
This is great news!

Where do we order from??


----------



## SethGecko (Sep 8, 2007)

Since the lights are produced ... Any chance to get us some nice pictures of the final product and accessories to brighten up our waiting time?


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dear Zebralight,

When will your website finished? An ETA would be greatly appreciated, thank you.

swxb12


----------



## hail (Sep 8, 2007)

weedle256 said:


> This is great news!
> 
> Where do we order from??


X2 I would love the Q5 but a standard would work also.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll keep checking this thread for the opening of the zebralight.com website. I'm on the list for a Q5


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 8, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> I'll keep checking this thread for the opening of the zebralight.com website. I'm on the list for a Q5


You should have gotten a PM from george - maybe you should pm him for Q5 details.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Shakey.... I didn't look at the top of the page and noticed I did get a PM from George yesterday regarding buying a Q5. Paypal on the way


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 9, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> The production version of the H50-P4 is available now, *in large quantity*. We don't know when the next batch of the CREE Q5 LEDs will be available.


 
I want to order one of these lights that are "available now, in large quantity" but cannot find the exact place to do it...

Anyone figured this out yet?


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 9, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> I want to order one of these lights that are "available now, in large quantity" but cannot find the exact place to do it...
> 
> Anyone figured this out yet?



In a PM George sent me Friday, he said their internet connection was taken out by a earthquake in Taiwan. I'm sure the site will be back up soon, but in the meantime you could send a PM to zebralight.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 9, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> I want to order one of these lights that are "available now, in large quantity" but cannot find the exact place to do it...
> 
> Anyone figured this out yet?


 
What BlackDecker said - their plan is to sell them directly through their website. But now they are also going to sell them on CPFMarketplace, according to this post:


Unforgiven said:


> ZebraLight is now authorized manufacturer and may sell on the CPF Market Place....
> ....ZebraLight will start a new thread in Manufacturer's Corner to continue sales.


----------



## nzbazza (Sep 10, 2007)

Just updated the first post for the final time, except for when user reviews/beamshots come available or if some really important piece of info comes to hand.

Enjoy those ZL's. After all it was the headlamp a lot of us were asking for...


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you nzbazza for doing this summary, it really helps a lot. 
:goodjob:


----------



## nzbazza (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Daniel, just doing my bit for the forum.

Barry


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 10, 2007)

Just found this picture:






George posted that picture in this thread.


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 12, 2007)

ZebraLight H50 photos


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 12, 2007)

Clip looks great, ZebraLight. Do you have an ETA on when the website will be up?

Thanks,
S.


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 12, 2007)

swxb12 said:


> Clip looks great, ZebraLight. Do you have an ETA on when the website will be up?
> 
> Thanks,
> S.


 
We moved the website to another hosting place that we have access to. We are doing the configuration right now. It should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent! It looks awesome on the pictures. I really can't wait to have it in my hands.


----------



## Grubbster (Sep 12, 2007)

Zebra, when will the lights that have been paid for ship?


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 12, 2007)

Grubbster said:


> Zebra, when will the lights that have been paid for ship?


 
They have been shipped. the local post office quoted a 7-10 day delivery time.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 12, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> They have been shipped. the local post office quoted a 7-10 day delivery time.




Thanks for the new pictures, Zebralight! Looks great!


----------



## Grubbster (Sep 12, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> They have been shipped. the local post office quoted a 7-10 day delivery time.


:twothumbs


----------



## iocheretyanny (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there a way to tell the Q5 version from the P4 version? are they labeled?

I guess I want to make sure a P4 version was not sent by mistake when Q5 was ordered.

Thanks.


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 13, 2007)

Zebralight.com is running, but P4 is out of stock as well. I guess they are just taking orders through CPF via PayPal for now?


----------



## Illumination (Sep 14, 2007)

This light looks awesome. Very practical and unique light. I'm hoping to get my hand one one of these before my next camping trip!


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 15, 2007)

What happened to the *large quantities* of this light you had to sell? Is it a fair assumption to think there would have been hundreds, if not _thousands_ of these to sell from the getgo, and now they are all sold out??

Any idea of when there will be more??:shrug:


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 16, 2007)

It appeared that they were in sold-out status as soon as the site was up, and still are...


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm sure they will ramp up more production shortly. No manufacturer wants to build thousands of units without confirmed orders for said units.

I'm eagerly awaiting for my Q5 bin version of the Zebralight.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 16, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting for my Q5 bin version of the Zebralight.


 
+1 !


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 16, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> +1 !


 
+2 :thumbsup:

We should see these start arriving tomorrow (Monday) methinks. 


CFU


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 17, 2007)

One last question before I order...From the Zebralight summary thread:








nzbazza said:


> *LED:*
> 
> *H50-P4:* 1 off P4-WC bin Cree 7090 X-RE. (For first batch anyway)
> *H50-Q5:* 1 off Q5-WG bin Cree 7090 X-RE.
> ...


And from Zebralight.com:



> PerformanceConstant ratio output level spread. Fully regulated.
> Low 2.0 lm for 3.5 days
> Medium 10 lm for 19 hr
> *High 50 lm for 2 hr 20 min*
> ...


 
On high, does their info state *50 lumens* for 2 hr 20 min? Am I reading this wrong?

Does the light have between 80-87 lumens, or just 50 lumens? That is a HUGE difference in a headlamp. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 17, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Q5 bin: 107-114 lumens at 350mA
> *P4 bin: 80.6-87.4 lumens at 350mA*


These are emitter lumens when driven with 350mA current.



wacbzz said:


> PerformanceConstant ratio output level spread. Fully regulated.
> Low 2.0 lm for 3.5 days
> Medium 10 lm for 19 hr
> *High 50 lm for 2 hr 20 min*
> ...



This is light flux out of the headlamp, after losses on lens. On every light there are some losses on reflector and lens. They can be aprox. 10-30% high.

Problem is that some manufacturers present emitter lumens and some present out of the front lumens. Out of the front lumens are lower but accurate. For example Fenix presents emitter lumens and their premium 200lm models have just around 150lm out of the front.


----------



## nzbazza (Sep 17, 2007)

@wacbzz,

jirik_cz is correct about the difference between emitter lumens and lumens out the front of the torch/headlamp. In this case, ZL should be commended for using out-the-front numbers to give a true indication of their preformance.

Also another factor between bin codes and what the LED is emitting is the current level that the LED is being driven at.

The data posted in the summary all came from messages posted to CPF by [email protected] and I imagine some of it was based on the prototype headlamp ZL made for testing, so this would be subject to some changes for the final production models.


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, we are using the out the headlamp numbers for light flux. With the H50 design, we lose about 25% of the light from the LED emitter, which is somehow comparable to another reflector and glass based flashlight mentioned (150lm out the front for 200 LED Lumens). 

With the variations of the reflectors (e.g. smooth vs OP, different shapes, etc.) and lens (glass vs polycarnoate), we believe that only the out the front lumen numbers are meaningfull to the end users. An H50-P4 has 2, 10, and 50 lumens out the front/side, while its bulb/LED lumens are about 2.67, 13.33, and 66.67 respectively. 

To better compare with headlamps/flashlights from other brands, we use the LEDlightflux*runtime product as a measurement for efficiency. For the ZebraLight H50-P4, we have:

H50-P4 LEDLightflux Runtime L*R
Low 2.67 84 224
Med 13.33 19 253
High 66.67 2.33 156

You can compare the above L*R numbers with those tested numbers from other brands to see the efficiency of the H50 circuit. 

You can also see from above numbers that the H50 is most efficient in the Medium level (at around 10/13 lm). The efficiency drops at High level. With the H50 size and its limited heat dissipation mass, higher High would further decrease the efficiency and increase the heat generaged, which may not be a good idea for a headlamp. 






jirik_cz said:


> This is light flux out of the headlamp, after losses on lens. On every light there are some losses on reflector and lens. They can be aprox. 10-30% high.
> 
> Problem is that some manufacturers present emitter lumens and some present out of the front lumens. Out of the front lumens are lower but accurate. For example Fenix presents emitter lumens and their premium 200lm models have just around 150lm out of the front.


----------



## dom (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks George for the fantastic light -mine just arrived.
Excellent workmanship and great package deal.
I'll be getting more of these for friends
:twothumbs
A BIG well done to you.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 20, 2007)

After positive response here on CPF I just ordered 5 Zebralight headlamps for me and my friends. I hope they will arrive soon


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 20, 2007)

Great reviews so far on the headlamp. Hoping the slow US postal service delivers mine today. Should have it by the weekend so I can take it on a hike in the Wichita mountains in SW Oklahoma.


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 20, 2007)

*ZebraLight, *please check your emails. You still need to work out some issues with your new site. I received a message that my order was delivered the day after I ordered it. I would appreciate a response.

Update: Response received from customer service rep. Thank you, Zebralight.


----------



## iocheretyanny (Sep 22, 2007)

Question :

the specs were :
Performance: H50-P4
Low: 2.6 lm for 85 hr 
Med: 13.0 lm for 19 hr 
High: 65.0 lm for 2.5 hr 

Performance: H50-Q5
Low: 3.4 lm for 85 hr 
Med: 17.2 lm for 19 hr 
High: 85.8 lm for 2.5 hr 
Output levels calculated from H50-P4 data x 1.32.


But the box says P4 max is 50/10/2 lumens and Q5 max is 66/13/2.6. 

Which are the correct specs?


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 22, 2007)

The specs on the box are out of the front/side numbers, while the specs for the P4 version in this summary thread are bulb/LED Lumens, the Q5 specs in the summary thread are estimated based on the P4's. We prefer the out of the front/side light flux numbers, since they are more meaningfull to end users.



iocheretyanny said:


> Question :
> 
> the specs were :
> Performance: H50-P4
> ...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 22, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> The specs on the box are out of the front/side numbers, while the specs for the P4 version in this summary thread are bulb/LED Lumens, the Q5 specs in the summary thread are estimated based on the P4's. We prefer the out of the front/side light flux numbers, since they are more meaningfull to end users.


 

If only all manufacturers were this honest with their lumen claims. I received my Zebralight yesterday and am very impressed! Can't wait for your future products!!! :rock:


----------



## KeyGrip (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm also very glad that ZL is using torch lumens! Looking forward to picking up one of the Q5s when the come back on the market.
*edit* got myself an account and signed up for the newsletter. This light has really got me excited.


----------



## dwong (Oct 15, 2008)

H60 is coming out, but will there be update version of AA clicky?


----------



## AdamW (Oct 15, 2008)

Zebralight:

Will you sell the H501?

If yes, estimated time for release?

Thanks!


----------

